# After trying out all the single use blades...



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 18, 2016)

I've bought and tried them all, most from this forum. But in the end, the one knife I find most useful and seem to slip into my pocket more than any other is my trusty Swiss Victorinox. Just love this knife.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 17, 2016)

If you are one of the few people that doesn't lose their knife annually, there's an awesome knife made by Rat Worx. It's a chain driven assisted open knife. And it's insanely bad ass. But it's $300.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I've bought and tried them all, most from this forum. But in the end, the one knife I find most useful and seem to slip into my pocket more than any other is my trusty Swiss Victorinox. Just love this knife.



As a kid I had saved and saved to buy my Swiss Army knife as i was addicted to watching MacGyver. Loved that thing and carried it everywhere, blades held sharp for extended periods, etc. It was a great knife, lost it at JRTC Ft Polk.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2016)

macNcheese said:


> If you are one of the few people that doesn't lose their knife annually, there's an awesome knife made by Rat Worx. It's a chain driven assisted open knife. And it's insanely bad ass. But it's $300.
> View attachment 15280



That's a cool looking blade, but really just reinforces my OP.  I'd carry it around, but still need to have some type of smaller multi-tool for the occasional screwdriver/bottle opener/etc need.  I think I purchased the pictured Victorianox for under $60 bucks, and that was a few years ago.  Holds its sharpness and the serrated blade is very useful -


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 17, 2016)

I almost always have a Victorinox Super Tinker on me.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 17, 2016)

I just bought another Super Leatherman (Well, MC picked it up at the PX on base for me) for my multi-tool going over the road as a truck driver. I've got a CRKT M16-14ZSF for my "pure knife" but wanted a multi-tool for the additional utility on-hand. Victorinox has redone their multitools and I can't say that I like the design, but Leatherman has actually moved forward in terms of ease of use and access for the blades.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That's a cool looking blade, but really just reinforces my OP.  I'd carry it around, but still need to have some type of smaller multi-tool for the occasional screwdriver/bottle opener/etc need.  I think I purchased the pictured Victorianox for under $60 bucks, and that was a few years ago.  Holds its sharpness and the serrated blade is very useful -


Ya I see your point there. I usually carry my Emerson cqc and i wear a leatherman tread. I haven't run into a situation that the tread didn't work. But some people hate it


----------



## DC (Oct 20, 2016)

Worn the lock out but Emerson is down the street. Best knife I own and is a everyday carry


----------



## pardus (Oct 20, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> I almost always have a Victorinox Super Tinker on me.



I was issued a Pioneer Alox when I was in the New Zealand Army. An excellent tool that I used all the time. Still bummed that I lost it before I ETS'd.
I have a couple of really high quality, not cheap knives Spartan Harsey I and a Chris Reeves Sabenza thanks in large part to @x SF med the wanker that he is. But truth be told unless I'm going into harms way, I really don't like bringing them out (In fact the last daylight my Harsey saw was in Kandahar...).
I guess I'm looking for the holy grail of a cheapish knife that is very useful/usable on an everyday basis that I won't cry if I loose it. 
That role is filled often now by a Mini side clipped Leatherman that I've had for about 17 years now, the blade took 15 years to start to loose it's factory sharpness, never let me down, and has been all over the world with me, more than once. Love that tool.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2016)

I carry a Leatherman mini too.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 21, 2016)

@pardus , if you contact Leatherman or their distributor in your area they may replace it for free. Somehow a mate managed to stuff my one I'd had for years so it wouldn't close and the local guy took it, fixed, greased it and I suspect there was a new blade put on one of the knives too.


----------



## Brill (Oct 21, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I carry a Leatherman mini too.



How do you past the metal detectors?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2016)

My new favourite pocket knife was a recent gift.  It's not very big but keeps a good edge and is pretty strong for its size.  A Klein folder.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2016)

lindy said:


> How do you past the metal detectors?


I don't work at DIA anymore, brother.  The only time I pass metal detectors anymore is when I go to the airport.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 22, 2016)

[Q


----------



## 81FO (Apr 15, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I've bought and tried them all, most from this forum. But in the end, the one knife I find most useful and seem to slip into my pocket more than any other is my trusty Swiss Victorinox. Just love this knife.



+1 

Always with me, if not in my pocket it is in my briefcase....

 

and Always in my pocket

 

Over the years I've lost the toothpicks, but still have the tweezers for both.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 17, 2017)

I EDC off the job, a Spartan Harsey folder and Leatherman Wingman. Many times, I will forgoe the Wingman and carry either  Swiss Army super tinker. There is a company, here in P.A., called Great Eastern Cutlery that make awesome looking old school barlow type lock backs. That or a Case Cutlery lock back. At work, I was carrying Harsey-Lone Wolf T2 that @Kraut783 sent me until Kenny died. He was a Medford fan and his pop / brother gave me his Medford that I carry everyday since Kenny died.

M.


----------

